# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjojen 3 ja 99 reittimuutokset

## KjaO-K

Johan ovat merkillisiä esityksiä molemmat:

http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2009/1127014l/2213609.htm (kolmonen alkaa seikkailla keskustassa ei kenenkään ymmärtämällä tavalla)

http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2009/1127014l/2212701.htm (ysiysin jo ennestään liian pitkää linjapituutta lisätään ennestään ja vuoroväliksi tulee ihan outo minuuttimäärä, jota ei voi enää palvelutasoksi sanoa, saati sitä mitenkään muistaa)

Kummassakaan esityksessä ei ole mielestäni mitään järkeä. Haukattu jotenkin liikaa kerralla molemmissa, sinänsä hyvää tarkoittaen. 

Voi raukkoja päättäjiä. 

Ja mikä helkutin päätös on olla perimättä korttimaksua kahden auton talouksilta, sietäisi ottaa käsiteltäväksi moinen. Ei johda yhtään mihinkään paitsi epätasa-arvoiseen kohteluun asiakasryhmien välillä. Ja pahoittelen ärtyisyyttäni jo valmiiksi, ennen kuin joku huomauttaa asiasta.

----------


## JSL

Aika sekavalta 3:n uus reitti näyttää tosiaan. Sitähän on ennenkin ajettu asemalle ja todettu että matkustajia ei ollut tarpeeksi.. 

Skanssista: Eikä sinne kannattaisi ennemmin perustaa oma linja, joka keräisi matkustajat esitetyistä lähiöistä? Heilurilinja, joka kävisi sekä punaisen, että sinisen reitin läpi vuorotellen vaikka. Onko sinne edes maksavia asiakkaita menossa tarpeeksi ostoksille, että kannattaa liikennettä järjestää? Mitä itse kerran kävin Skanssissa, niin eipä montaa todellista asiakasta ollut, kaikenmailman pummeja ja teinejä oli muutama vain. Enkä ihmettele, kahvikupin hinta lähenteli 4.

Tutkin kokouksen pöytäkirjoja muuten, Turun Kaupunkiliikenne OY väitti että: "jarrujärjestelmän jäätyminen talvella" on TÄYSIN ennakoimaton asia, kun kysyttiin syitä vuorojen ajamatta jäämiseen. Ilmankuivaimet ja tenu (mieluummin kyllä Aerol) on keksitty.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Linjojen 3 ja 30 problematiikkaa on tarkasteltu myös Hirvensalon, Satavan ja Kakskerran joukkoliikenneselvityksessä 

Pääpointti on, että linjan 3 matkustajista keskustaan päin noin 88% tulee Martista, ja 67% Merimiehenkadulta ja Itäiseltä Rantakadulta, joten linjan nykyreitti on kyseenalainen.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Linjojen 3 ja 30 problematiikkaa on tarkasteltu myös Hirvensalon, Satavan ja Kakskerran joukkoliikenneselvityksessä 
> 
> Pääpointti on, että linjan 3 matkustajista keskustaan päin noin 88% tulee Martista, ja 67% Merimiehenkadulta ja Itäiseltä Rantakadulta, joten linjan nykyreitti on kyseenalainen.


155% matkustajia? (88 + 67)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

88% kaikista keskustaan päin matkustavista nousee Martista
67% kaikista keskustaan päin matkustavista nousee Merimiehenkadulta ja Itäiseltä rantakadulta, jotka ovat Martissa
21% kaikista keskustaan päin matkustavista nousee muualta Martista, eli Stålarminkadulta

Kun olen itse tehnyt ko. laskelmat, tiedän jokseenkin tarkkaan mitä ne sisältävät.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Millä perusteella linja 99 on jo nyt liian pitkä? Kyseinen linjahan toimii aikataulunsa puolesta hyvin, ajoajat pitää. Linjan pidentäminen esim. Ilpoisiin mahdollistaa kulkemisen kaupungin laitamilla ilman pakollista torin kiertoa - vaikkapa Varissuolle, ei pelkästään Skanssiin. Kunhan ajoajat pidetään järkevinä, on linjan jatko todella hyvä asia. Ja ne erikoisemmat vuorovälit taisi koskea koulujen loma-aikoja. Lisäksi Uittamolla ja Ilpoisissa on kuljettajille WC - helpotus työpäivän aikana sekin.

----------


## KjaO-K

Lähinnä tarkoitin, ettei se ole autokierrollisesti oikein hyvä. Vai tulisiko siitä sitten "tunti ja siivu" -linja? Kesäaika on myös tyhmä aika kokeilla linjaa. Jos se on kokeilu, sille tulee käymään, kuten P5:lle. Onko myöskään kerran tunnissa Ilpoisista ja kerran tunnissa Haritusta mielestänne palvelutasoa, jota edes tulee mieleen käyttää paitsi ihan pakon edessä? Ei, vaan lähinnä vitsi. t
Tulisi edes toiseen kunnon palvelutaso. Vaihtakoon muut olemassaolevilta linjoilta, esim. 18 kulkee jo 10 min välein Hamppukadulle, josta pääsisi 99:iin. Mutta ei niin ei!

Edit: vaikkakuinkamontatypoa

----------


## Waltsu

Jos linja-autoaseman ja rautatieaseman välille tarvitaan yhteys, niin miksi se tehdään vain yksisuuntaisena? Olisikohan mahdollista vetää joku läntinen linja rautatieaseman ja linja-autoaseman kautta pohjoisen suuntaan, jolloin vaihdoton yhteys olisi torin kautta ja molempiin suuntiin? Ja toivottavasti esityslistan aikataulu on vain viitteellinen, sillä sen ja viimekesäisen 30:n aikataulun mukaan 3 ja 30 ajavat Itäiselläkadulla peräkkäin eivätkä 10 minuutin välein... Ja jos on tarkoitus viedä asiakkaita junille, niin miksi asemalla ajetaan väärälle puolelle katua?

Linja 99 menee mielestäni jo liian pitkälle... Skanssin pidennyksen jälkeen on saatu sivuajaksi tasan tunti ja siten helpot aikataulut myös keskikesällä ja lauantaisin. Nyt sitten alkaa minuutit taas hyppiä ja aikataulukin saadaan täyteen "kivoja" PU, TEI, PI, U jne. merkintöjä! Kokonaisystävällisempi ratkaisu olisi perustaa JSL:nkin mainitsema uusi linja 96 Uittamo-Skanssi-Ilpoinen hoitamaan eteläisten lähiöiden ostosmatkailuliikenne sillä yhdellä lisäautolla, ja hyppivistä minuuteista kärsisi tältä osin vain pieni osa joukkoliikenteen asiakkaista.

----------


## KjaO-K

Niin siis se 96 olisi kuten Lännessä on 88.
Kuulostaisi jo paremmalta.

----------


## Waltsu

Ysiysi meni läpi esityksen mukaisesti, mutta kolmonen palautettiin uuteen valmisteluun.

Kokouksessa esitettiin myös aloite "reitistöjen selkeyttämisestä" niin, että kukin linjaosuus torilta päätepysäkille numeroidaan erikseen ja siis kaikki kaupungin läpi kulkevat bussit vaihtaisivat torilla linjanumeroa. Aloitteen esimerkissä satamasta lähtevä ykkönen jatkaisi torilta kakkosena lentokentälle ja sieltä palatessaan vaihtaisi taas torilla ykköseksi satamaan. Tämä "Maltan malli" ei saa kannatustani.

----------


## KjaO-K

> Tämä "Maltan malli" ei saa kannatustani.


Ei ehkä tuossa laajuudessa kannatettava idea. Sen sijaan "pistolinjaosuuksilla", kuten 422 Petäsmäessä, erillinen numerointi Maskun ja Raision suuntaan meneville vähentäisi turhaa pysähtelyä ja määränpään kysymisestä johtuvaa ärtymystä. Tästä on tainnut olla täällä tai "edeltäjä"foorumeilla puhetta jo aikaisemmin.

Turun linjanumeroinnissa on paljon selkiytettävää, kuten myös jo aiemmin todettua. Jospa tämä hiukan laittaisi mietintää alkuun.

----------


## Waltsu

Nyt ovat rukkaamassa kolmosta toisella tavalla: 3 ja 30 ajaisivat torin ja Majakkarannan väliä kiertolinjoina. Kolmonen ajaisi Majakkaranta - Itäranta - tori - Itäinenkatu - Majakkaranta, ja kolmekymppinen toisinpäin.

Lautakunnan esityslista sisältää muutosehdotuksia myös linjoille 20, 42 ja 88. Varsinkin Muhkurin linja pitenee ja mutkistuu: Muhkuri - linja-autoasema - rautatieasema - tori - Caribia.

----------


## JSL

Toi 42:en reittimuutos on hyvä asia, niin eivät aja 32:en kanssa niinpaljoa päällekkäin. Saattaa tuoda myös Ihalan linjalle lisää matkustajia, kun eivät aja peräkkäin Pernon koululta Patterinhakaan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

88 linjaa saakin sitten ajaa kaasu pohjassa, jos meinaa kaikki kiemurat tunnissa ehtiä! Linjan pituus kasvaa vähän, mutta reitti on hidas. Asiasta on ainakin jo yritetty kertoa joukkoliikennetoimiston suuntaan.

----------


## Waltsu

Mitenkäs tuo Muhkurin linja tulee toimimaan? Ensin pitää hoitaa lasten koulumatkat tiettyinä aikoina, sitten pitää hoitaa kaukomatkustajat junilta busseille ja päinvastoin, ja vielä pitäisi saada opiskelijat junille ja junilta. Tunnin välein kulkeva linja tuskin tästä kaikesta suoriutuu kun asemalle pitää ehtiä kahdesta suunnasta tasaksi ja tasan jälkeen taas ajaa kahtaalle? (Esityslistan liitteenä olevat aikataulut eivät ole saatavilla, joten arvailuksi menee...)

Mites olisi uusi linja Yo-kylä - tori - asemat - Pitkämäki - Suikkila? Rakentaa aikataulun niin, että tasalta ollaan Suikkilassa, jolloin ollaan mennen tullen sopivasti junilla. Sovittaa vielä päätepysäkkien tarkat paikat tämän aikataulun mukaisesti. Linja luo uusia yhteyksiä ja parantaa palvelua, joten eiköhän valtiolta tähänkin rahaa liikene. Yhdellä autolla linja taitaa jäädä tyngäksi, mutta toisen auton kun linjalle laittaa, niin palvelu paranee aina vaan.

Muhkurin linjan voi sitten tuoda Raunistulanportista suoraan torille, ja jatkaa sitä vaikkapa Piispankadulle, jonne on myös toivottu liikennettä.

----------


## -jussi-

> Mitenkäs tuo Muhkurin linja tulee toimimaan? Ensin pitää hoitaa lasten koulumatkat tiettyinä aikoina, sitten pitää hoitaa kaukomatkustajat junilta busseille ja päinvastoin, ja vielä pitäisi saada opiskelijat junille ja junilta. Tunnin välein kulkeva linja tuskin tästä kaikesta suoriutuu kun asemalle pitää ehtiä kahdesta suunnasta tasaksi ja tasan jälkeen taas ajaa kahtaalle?


Onkohan Muhkurin linjalle tarkoitus lisätä toinen auto? En ainakaan keksi mitään muuta selitystä sille, että kulut nousevat noin paljon (n. 203 000 euroa vuodessa).

----------


## Waltsu

> Onkohan Muhkurin linjalle tarkoitus lisätä toinen auto? En ainakaan keksi mitään muuta selitystä sille, että kulut nousevat noin paljon (n. 203 000 euroa vuodessa).


Enpä huomannut tuohon rahamäärän kiinnittää huomiota. Toinen autohan sinne ilmeisesti on tulossa. Saadaan siis tiheämpi liikenne linjalle, jota jo oltiin lakkauttamassa...

----------


## helleh

Hassua, että tekevät moisia tekohengityskoukeroita linjalle 20 ja käyttävät rahaa älyttömästi. 
Linjan 61 olis voinut vetää huomattavasti pienemmillä kustannuksilla pois Pietari Valdinkadulta, joka on muutenkin täysin kelvoton linja-autoilla ajella.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Totta puhut, kerran jos toisenkin saanut pelätä liukasta alamäkeä!

----------


## JSL

Pelätä alamäkeä? Mun mielestä siinä ei oo mutta hankalaa, kun Köydenpunojankadulle kääntyessä ei tahdo nähdä kunnolla ja saa olla hyvin varovainen. Eikö ennemmin Vienolanmäki ole hankala paikka? Hyvä se on linja-autolla ajella Turussa, mutta koittakaapa vaikka hakea roskalavoja kadulta ruuhka-aikaan, siinä vasta hermot menee ja saa monia uusia ystäviä kun joutuu tukkimaan liikenteen.

----------


## helleh

Pietari Valdinkatu ei oo ihan ensimmäisiä katuosuuksia Turussa, joita hoidetaan. Lisäksi se on kahdelle isolle autolle aivan liian kapea. Aina joutuu menemään jalkakäytävälle. Sopivasti toki aikataulutkin on tehty niin, että arkisin aina tulee vastaantuleva 61 vastaan juuri kapeimmalla kohtaa.
Vienolassa ei oo pahemmin mitään muuta vikaa, kunhan saa auton ylös. Tie on kuitenkin leveä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kyllä Pietari.V.Katua melkoinen riski on alas tulla, kun mäki on liukkaimmillaan, eikä talojen läpi näe Köydenpunojankadun liikennettä. Ihan pienessä nopeudessa auttaa tietty, kun painaa vaihteiston N asentoon - etenkin 7R Volvoissa, joissa tyhmäkäynti on jotain 700 r/min. Vienolan mäki ei sinänsä ongelma, koska siinä on aikaa saada pysähtymään ennen risteystä. Joskus tuota linjan muutosta oikein kyseltiin, mutta Kaupunki kuulemma hoitaa mäen aina liikennöitävään kuntoon... Olen ajanut linjaa 7,5 vuoden aikana kohtuu paljon, enkä mitään erityistä tienpitoa huomannut - esim. Ilpoinen hoidettiin aina paremmin.

----------


## Waltsu

Muutokset linjoille 3/30, 20 ja 88 on hyväksytty lautakunnassa 30.3. ja 15.4., mutta linjan 42 muutos on palautettu uuteen valmisteluun.

----------


## 034

tup pöytäkirja ei suostu aukeamaan mutta milloinka tämä muutoa astuu voimaan?

----------


## KjaO-K

27.9.2010 ja keksitään 15 merkkiä täyteen.

----------


## dreamy83

Kolmosen ja kolmekymppisen reittimuutokset kuulostavat mielestäni varsin järjelliseltä. Itse asiassa, olen itse aikanani Merimiehenkadulla asustaessani ehdottanut joukkoliikennetoimistolle tuollaista järjestelyä, tosin ilman Majakkarannan käyntiä. Onko jollain tietoa, miten nämä ovat lähteneet elämään?

Itsekseni mietin nyt näitä, mitkä asiat ovat parantuneet ja aika paljonhan siinä parantunut:
-Majakkarannasta keskustaan kahta eri reittiä, joista toinen on aiempaa nopeampi kauppatorille mentäessä.
-Merimiehenkadun kortteleille lisää nopeaa vuorotarjontaa kauppatorilta

Voisi kuvitella, että matkustajia tulee lisää näillä muutoksin.

Toi 99:n uudistus on ajatukseltaan hyvä, mutta toteutukseltaan mielestäni huono. Tosin, aiemminhan eteläisissä kaupungin osissa on poikittaisliikenne loistanut poissaolollaan. Vuorotarjonta aivan liian harvaa, ja myös aikataulukirjan useat kirjaimet tekee linjan aikatauluista todella epäselvän. Itse toteuttaisin tämän niin, että esimerkiksi 30 minuutin ajovälillä olisi kokonaan oma linja, joka kulkisin Varissuolta Lausteen ja Vaalan kautta Skanssiin ja edelleen Sorakatua pitkin eteläkaarelle, josta Hamppukatua Ilpoistentielle ja edelleen mentäisiin Katariinan läpi Uittamolle, sopiva pääteasema voisi olla Uittamon K-kaupalla. Aikataulu olisi tietysti limitetty 99:n kanssa. Ja tämän Hamppukatu - Ilpoistentie kierron perustelen sillä, että saadaan yhteistä katuosuutta 18:n ja 61:n kanssa, näin vaihdollisena reitin vaikuttavuus olisi hieman laajempi. Eikä huonoa aikataulutusta olisi sekään, jos Uittamolla olisi tämän linjan kaikilta vuoroilta mahdollisuus välittömään autonvaihtoon linjoille 9 /13.

----------


## 034

> Kolmosen ja kolmekymppisen reittimuutokset kuulostavat mielestäni varsin järjelliseltä. Itse asiassa, olen itse aikanani Merimiehenkadulla asustaessani ehdottanut joukkoliikennetoimistolle tuollaista järjestelyä, tosin ilman Majakkarannan käyntiä. Onko jollain tietoa, miten nämä ovat lähteneet elämään?


No mitä itse olen kuunnellut vanhuksia (varsinkin naispuolisia) ovat olleet kovin kärttyisen oloisia. Eivät jotenkin ymmärrä mennä kaduntoiselle puolelle. Josta lähtee 30 merimiehenkadulle. Vaan lähtevät vanhasta laiturista it.pitkäkatua 3 pitkin ja nipottavat koko ajan. Itse olen huomannut, että nyt kun tuli tämä uusi järjestelmä niin iltaliikenne 3 on huonontunut. Ennen 30 aikaan klo 19.00 aikaan oli hyvät mahdollisuudet mutta nyt tämän 3 tultua on linjatiheys harventunut tuntuvasti.

----------


## dreamy83

> No mitä itse olen kuunnellut vanhuksia (varsinkin naispuolisia) ovat olleet kovin kärttyisen oloisia. Eivät jotenkin ymmärrä mennä kaduntoiselle puolelle. Josta lähtee 30 merimiehenkadulle. Vaan lähtevät vanhasta laiturista it.pitkäkatua 3 pitkin ja nipottavat koko ajan. Itse olen huomannut, että nyt kun tuli tämä uusi järjestelmä niin iltaliikenne 3 on huonontunut. Ennen 30 aikaan klo 19.00 aikaan oli hyvät mahdollisuudet mutta nyt tämän 3 tultua on linjatiheys harventunut tuntuvasti.


Vanhuksista en tiedä, mutta iltaliikenne näyttää tosiaan huonontuneen yleisesti ottaen. Itselleni nuo ajat nyt vaan sattuvat natsaamaan täydellisesti myös illalla. Merimiehenkadun ja Stålarminkadun risteykseltä majakkarantaan on myös iltaliikenne parantunut. Nyt mennään kahta eri reittiä ja ajoväli torilta 17-20 min, eli jotakuinkin tasaiset lähtövälit. Sitten tuleekin vielä se, että muualla reitin varrella iltaliikenne ei ole kovinkaan tiiviillä aikatauluvälillä varustettua, jos mietitään puhtaasti liikkumista kauppatorin suuntaan. Toisaalta, reittien varrella on myös muuta liikennetarjontaa.

----------


## Waltsu

> 88 linjaa saakin sitten ajaa kaasu pohjassa, jos meinaa kaikki kiemurat tunnissa ehtiä! Linjan pituus kasvaa vähän, mutta reitti on hidas. Asiasta on ainakin jo yritetty kertoa joukkoliikennetoimiston suuntaan.


Joulukuussa voikin sitten höllentää sitä kaasua - 88:n kierrosaikaa kasvatetaan 5-10 minuutilla. Ja sehän tarkoittaa sitä, että lähtöminuutit alkavat ryömiä...

Telakan hiljennyttyä lopetetaan linja 428 ja linjalta 429 otetaan lähtöjä pois.

Joukkoliikennelautakunta päättänee näistä kokouksessaan 2.12.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Noniin, mitäs minä sanoin!  :Mad:   Ja kun tästä yritettiin rautalankaa vääntää jo ajat sitten, mutta kun ei uskota, niin ei. Jos parhaissa olosuhteissa jää juuri ja juuri muutama minuutti, ei aikataulu voi toimia keskellä talvea "ympyrä"-tyyppisellä linjalla. Esim. tänään auto oli iltapäivällä noin vartin myöhässä.

----------


## thaapsaa

> auto oli iltapäivällä noin vartin myöhässä.


Vaan eipä ole enää!  :Smile: 

Olipa mukavaa kulkea tänään linjalla 88, kun se pysyi koko ajan aikataulussa! Markulantielle 88 tuli peräti 5 minuuttia etuajassa, joten kuskillekin jäi aikaa hengähtää. Waude...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Testaamani vuorot 14.12.2010:
Runosmäki - Länsikeskus (Viilarinkatu) klo 13.35
Länsikeskus (Markulantie) - Runosmäki klo 14.20

Riitti vanhuksillakin jutun juurta bussissa, kun aikataulut olivat muuttuneet... _"Kyllä tähänkin ajan myötä tottuu..."_

----------

